# Open Bone Graft Tibial Tunnel



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2008)

A pt of ours has an old ACL reconstruction that needs to be redone, but 1st, my doc is going to do an open bone graft of the tibial tunnel - his tentative plan - to "dig out" bone, mix it with DBX & pack it back in.  It's not going to be an autograft from a separate site, so 20902 is out I guess. If he goes in & debrides bone & then puts in allograft, does 27360 sound right? ___  What if he doesn't have to do anything to the bone but put the allograft in?  Unlisted code?  Thanks for any ideas.


----------

